# ثورة على «فيسبوك» بسبب «سيلفي» إعلامية سورية مع جثث أهلها



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 أبريل 2016)

*ثورة على «فيسبوك» بسبب «سيلفي» إعلامية سورية مع جثث أهلها *





*كنانة علوش*





A-
A+
 

طباعة
 2016-04-29 23:27
 التحرير 
أخبار التريند
 





كتب: مصطفي جلال
نشرت  الصحفية السورية، "كنانة علوش"، عبر حسابها الشخصي على "فيسبوك"، سيلفي  لها مثير للجدل، مع جثث قتلى السوريين المعارضين لنظام بشار الأسد.


 وآثارت الصورة، ثورة غضب عارمة على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر وفيسبوك"، والذي أعربوا عن غضبهم الشديد لما فعلته "علوش". 


 وعلق  أحد المواطنين السوريين، علي حسابها الرسمي بـ"فيسبوك"، قائلًا: "انتي ...  و.... وكاذبة، الله يلعنك، في الأولين والآخرين، انتي ومن والاك".


 


 وفي الوقت الذي تتعرض فيه الإعلامية المذكورة للهجوم من النشطاء ومن وسائل الإعلام، قامت بنشر تأييد لموقفها.






 وبالرغم من تأييدها لما فعتله وإصرارها عليه إلا أنها قامت بحذف الصور التي أثارت هذه الضجة في النهاية.


----------



## كليماندوس (30 أبريل 2016)

*الغٍل و التشفى ليس له حدود

حتى ولو على جُثث ابناء الوطن 
*


----------



## fouad78 (30 أبريل 2016)

المفروض بالخبر الحيادية والنزاهة
كيف يكونون أهلها؟
العنوان نفسه القصد منه الإستفزاز

كما أن ثلثين المقاتلين أجانب
إلا إذا كان القصد اللعب على الوتر العاطفي
والابتعاد عن الأخلاق المهنية للصحافة

هذا يحدث مع كل من يعيش ثقافة الموت كل يوم من حياته
كل بيت سوري أصبح فيه شهيد
وهؤلاء القتلى هم القتلة

الصورة مزعجة لي أنا لأني مازلت أكره التشفي بالميت رغم أنهم قتلة
ولكنها الآن ثقافة مجتمع أنهكته الحرب وقذارة هؤلاء
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أبريل 2016)

*أنا مش فاهمة حاجة 

فيه أشاعة بتقول إن فيه هاشتاج اسمه : #حلب تحترق 

باختصار شديد : ايه الل حصل ؟؟*


----------



## fouad78 (30 أبريل 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا مش فاهمة حاجة
> 
> فيه أشاعة بتقول إن فيه هاشتاج اسمه : #حلب تحترق
> 
> باختصار شديد : ايه الل حصل ؟؟*



في مسرحية اسمها الهدنة
المفروض فيها وقف القتال مع المعارضة "المعتدلة"
وأنا أقول مسرحية لأنه لا يوجد معارضة معتدلة
وكمان جربنا من قبل الهدنة فكانت النتيجة أنها أعادوا تنظيم صفوفهم وتسليحهم
ليتابعوا اجرامهم
وهذا ما حدث في حلب كمثال
فقد انتظم هؤلاء اللإرهابيون في صفوف جبهة النصرة التي لا تشملها الهدنة
ليبدأوا هجومهم على حلب
بالمقابل الجيش يرد لهم الصاع صاعين وثلاث

(المطلوب من الهدنة ومباحثات جنيف الفاشلة أساساً
المماطلة حتى انتخاب رئيس جديد لأمريكا
فالرئيس الحالي لا يريد أن يتحمل مسؤلية أي قرار)
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 مايو 2016)

اللي يبغي يقصف المعارضه سواء ارهابيه او معتدله او جني ازرق يروح يقصفها في مواقعها ثم نشوف قتلاهم ما يقصف مستشفى
ومراكز طبيه وكل الاموات فيها مدنيين عيال ورجال وحريم
نشوف قتلى مدنيين ويبرر المؤيدين ان القصف كان على معارضه وهدنه فشلت على من ؟ ماعندنا عيونا؟ مانشوف من هولا اللي يستخرجون من الانقاض مستشفى ؟.بس هذا كل اللي صار..حسافه على زمن صاير الكرسي اغلى من البشر عسى يحوشهم يوم اسود..الله على الظالمين كبير[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اللي يبغي يقصف المعارضه سواء ارهابيه او معتدله او جني ازرق يروح يقصفها في مواقعها ثم نشوف قتلاهم ما يقصف مستشفى
> ومراكز طبيه وكل الاموات فيها مدنيين عيال ورجال وحريم
> نشوف قتلى مدنيين ويبرر المؤيدين ان القصف كان على معارضه وهدنه فشلت على من ؟ ماعندنا عيونا؟ مانشوف من هولا اللي يستخرجون من الانقاض مستشفى ؟.بس هذا كل اللي صار..حسافه على زمن صاير الكرسي اغلى من البشر عسى يحوشهم يوم اسود..الله على الظالمين كبير[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]



*صدقينى يا هيفاء هم الل رجالة (خ......) 

انهم يحتموا بالاطفال و النسوان 

عمرى ما شوفت جيش ياخد معاه عياله و ستاته إلا فى داعش 

​*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 مايو 2016)

ايريني شكلج ماتشوفين الاخبار خالص
القصف هذا ماله علاقه بداعش خالص هذه مش معركه دارت بين طرفين في مواقع لهم وكل طرف اصطحب عياله

القصف حصل في مستشفى ومراكز طبيه في حلب مب متواجده فيه داعش
وروحي شوفي الجثث والمصابين اللي مستخرجين من تحت الانقاض  ..مايصير نقول على كل مدني مات تحت القصف انه ارهابي او عيال الارهابين!  
وداعش ماحد يقاتلها اصلا عشان تصطحب عيالهم


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 مايو 2016)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=BzZbfad2VGQ

الدكتور هذا اللي قتلته قذيفه وهو داخل المستشفى
داعشي طبعا او ارهابي اكيد اجل يعالج العيال ماله حق

هو ليش صعب الواحد يرفض ان هناك ابرياء ممكن يكون ضحايا ؟لش لازم الضحيه يتم تصنيفه حتى وهو طفل نايم تحت سقف مستشفى ومش شايل سلاح؟ ماقول غير دنيا عجيبه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ايريني شكلج ماتشوفين الاخبار خالص
> القصف هذا ماله علاقه بداعش خالص هذه مش معركه دارت بين طرفين في مواقع لهم وكل طرف اصطحب عياله
> 
> القصف حصل في مستشفى ومراكز طبيه في حلب مب متواجده فيه داعش
> ...



*هو مش القصف دا ليه علاقة بالمعارضة السورية (الارهابيين- المحتلين لحلب) ؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=BzZbfad2VGQ
> 
> الدكتور هذا اللي قتلته قذيفه وهو داخل المستشفى
> داعشي طبعا او ارهابي اكيد اجل يعالج العيال ماله حق
> ...



*مين قال إنه صعب ؟؟

طبعا فيه أبرياء 

بالتأكيد الأطفال : أبرياء 

لكن هذه هى الحروب​*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 مايو 2016)

لا طبعا ماله علاقه بالارهابين
يا ايريني
هذا مستشفى ومراكز طبيه تقصفت بالغلط
بالعمد مش مهم المهم ان الضحايا مدنيين
ومافي اكبر مؤيد لنظام يقدر يدعي انهم
معارضه ارهابين..وبالمناسبه الارهاب متبادل
اذا المعارضه تقفصف المدنين ارهابين واذا
النظام يقصفهم بعد ارهابي..ترهيب ناس مرضى
ومدنيين وقتلهم هذه نتاج حرب الاطراف المتصارعه
مشتركه 
 حنا متعاطفين مع ضحاياه ومصنفينا دواعش !..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 مايو 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> لا طبعا ماله علاقه بالارهابين
> يا ايريني
> هذا مستشفى ومراكز طبيه تقصفت بالغلط
> بالعمد مش مهم المهم ان الضحايا مدنيين
> ...



*يعنى عايزة تقولى لى إن بشار بيقتل شعبه و كندة علوش بتتصور مع شعبها ؟؟

الكلام مش منطقى 

إيه السر إن كندة علوش بالسعادة ديه ؟؟

ايه سر ان صفحات الفيس بوك السورية سعداء جدا ؟؟

_________________

أنا مش مصنفا ان كل الضحايا دواعش 

لا 

الموضوع فيه حوكاية 

أكيد الأرهابيين كانوا مستخبيين هناك 

بدليل ان الجثث شكلها مش لناس سوريين 

ياختى السوريين مزز 

إيه العالم الل ماتت ديه 

شكلهم وحش أوى 

أكيد سعوديين :smile02

:new6:​*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 مايو 2016)

لحظه شويه
شفتيني يا ايريني علقت على كنانه وسليفي؟
انا قرات الخبر في صفحه الاولى وتنزهت عن
التعليق ..
انتي سالتي فؤاد شو صار في هاشتاج اسمه حلب تحترق
رديت عليك تم قصف مشفى ومراكز طبيه وماتو عيال
ودكتور وحريم ومدنيين جايه تغيرين السالفه ليش!؟
ايوه حبيبتي بشار ومعاه روسيا يقصفون شعبه اللي
يموتون لا هم اماراتين ولا مصريين ولا سعوديين هذيلا
ناسهم وشعبهم بقى لونهم اسود احمر وردي ماتفرق واايد وبشار مايحارب داعش على حسب تسريباتهم والفين على بعض كل يوم نشوف قتلى مدنيين ولا شفنا كثرها قتلى بمن يطلق عليهم معارضه ارهابيه او داعش او غيرها ..وعلى فكره ذي فكره وارده ان ال مدنيين دايما يموتون في الحرب الماساه وين لما ها الغلابه اللي بدون ذنب وماتو زراحو بين رجلين يتم تصنيفهم وكمان تجريدهم من جنسياتهم وعلشان خاطر من قتلهم يقال عنهم اجانب وارهابين ..واللي معه شوية انصاف راح يعرف ان العيال والناس المستخرجين من انقاض المباني سوريين ويتكلمون سوريين !


----------



## soul & life (7 مايو 2016)

السوريين يا عينى عليهم وعلى سوريا حالهم يبكى ازاى واحدة من اهل البلد شايفه وطنها بينهار و ليها نفس تبتسم انا بشوف سوريين الحزن واليأس فى نظرتهم وصوتهم الناس جرالها ايه صدق من قال الموت لما بيكتر بيرخص وده اللى حاصل فعلا منطقه ملتهبة وكل يوم بيموتوا مئات اصبح الموت عادة 
لكن الغريب انك لما تتكلم مع السوريين تلاقى ناس متضامنة مع بشار وبيدعوله الله ينصره 
وناس تانية تلاقيهم غاضبين من بشار وبيدعوا عليه وبيقولوا عنه انه هيموت على الرئاسة وده السبب فى الدمار والقتال الحاصل حاليا يعنى اذا كانوا هما نفسههم مش متفقين على راى احنا هنعرف ازاى طيب  يعنى الموضوع عايم كده متفهموش من الاصدق ومن اللى على حق الجيش والسلطة ولا المعارضة المقاتلة ؟ ولا اللى دخلوا يزيطوا الارهابيين اللى مبيرحموش  الدواعش الخرابيين الجباريين ربنا يرحمنا منهم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> لحظه شويه
> شفتيني يا ايريني علقت على كنانه وسليفي؟
> انا قرات الخبر في صفحه الاولى وتنزهت عن
> التعليق ..
> ...



*خلاص أنا عرفت إن سوريا و روسيا هم الل ضربوا المدنيين 

ضربوهم ليه بأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأة ؟؟​*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 مايو 2016)

اساليهم يابعدي ما المسؤل اعلم من السائل
قولي لهم لماذا ضربتم مستشفى ومراكز طبيه
جميع ضحاياه مدنيين ولم يدعي احد حتى من مؤيديين
النظام
ان بينهم داعشي
او ارهابي او معارض معتدل او متشيطن؟
واذا علموك الجواب علميني يا اختي


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مايو 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اساليهم يابعدي ما المسؤل اعلم من السائل
> قولي لهم لماذا ضربتم مستشفى ومراكز طبيه
> جميع ضحاياه مدنيين ولم يدعي احد حتى من مؤيديين
> النظام
> ...



*ازاى يعنى ما قالوش 

أومال كندة علوش قالت ايه بالصورة ديه ؟؟
​*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 مايو 2016)

يا ايريني يا بعد قلبي كنانه علوش متصوره مع جثث قتلى معارضين في  موقع اخر 
وانا وانتي هنا نتكلم عن المستشفى الذي قصف والذي كان ضحاياه هم المرضى والدكاتره 
المكان مختلف يا بعدي .. وبجد انا مش متوقفه من قصفهم هل نظام ولا المعارضه وكنت اسال هل يجوز نتعاطف مع قتلى المدنيين امثال هولاء اللي ماتو تحت قصف وهم في اسرتهم في المشافي؟ اذا يجوز زين وبارك الله فيكم واذا مايجوز انا مو معاكم وبتعاطف ..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 مايو 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> يا ايريني يا بعد قلبي كنانه علوش متصوره مع جثث قتلى معارضين في  موقع اخر
> وانا وانتي هنا نتكلم عن المستشفى الذي قصف والذي كان ضحاياه هم المرضى والدكاتره
> المكان مختلف يا بعدي .. وبجد انا مش متوقفه من قصفهم هل نظام ولا المعارضه وكنت اسال هل يجوز نتعاطف مع قتلى المدنيين امثال هولاء اللي ماتو تحت قصف وهم في اسرتهم في المشافي؟ اذا يجوز زين وبارك الله فيكم واذا مايجوز انا مو معاكم وبتعاطف ..



*أنا مش بأتعاطف لا مع القاتل و لا المقتول 

كان زمان كنت بأتعاطف 

لكن ناو :نوووووووووووو

كنت ضد صدام حسين 

و بعدين طلع االشعب العراقى ما ينفعش معاه غير صدام 

كنت ضد القذافى 

و بعدين طلع الشعب الليبى ما ينفعش معاه غير القذافى 

ناو أنا غيرت السيستم 

أنا مع بشار و مع روسيا و ضد أمريكا 

يمكن كمان كام سنة أغير السيستم تانى 

الله أعلم :love34:
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> لكن ناو :نوووووووووووو
> 
> كنت ضد صدام حسين
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]وكنتى ضد " عبد الناصر "
*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وطلع الشعب المصرى ما ينفعش معاه غير [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" عبد الناصر "[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وكنتى ضد " عبد الناصر "
> *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وطلع الشعب المصرى ما ينفعش معاه غير [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" عبد الناصر "[/FONT]*
> 
> *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]



*تصدق فعلا ​*:w00t:​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 مايو 2016)

مش مع القاتل ولا المقتول وجهة نظر محترمه اصلا القاتل والمقتول في النار ماشاء الله متى اسلمت ايريني خخخ 
ما اتكلم عن التعاطف مع القاتل اللي ممكن يكون بشار او المعارضين ولا اتكلم عن المقتولين اللي ممكن يكونون من النظام واللي معه او المقتولين اللي يمكن منتمين للمعارضه واللي معاها
الكلام كان عن ضحاياهم هم الاثنين ناس عزل مدنيين ما احد من كلا الطرفين شاورهم في اعلان الحرب هولاء يستحقون التعاطف في شرع كل البشر والاديان 

ورجعتي قلتي انك مع بشار طب مابشار اذا جاز التعبير ينحسب على طرف المتقاتلين؟ اجل كيف ما انتي مع القاتل ولا المقتول؟

شوفي بعدي قلبي انتي الكلام هذا اللي تقولينه ماهو صح
اذا ليبيا ماينفع معاها غير معمر ليش ما استمر؟
اذا بشار ماغيره ينفع لسوريا ليش ثارو عليه؟
اذا علي صالح ماغيره ربنا خلقه لليمن ليش ما استمر؟
اذا صدام ماغيره يقدر يحكم العراق ليش ما استمر؟
بتقولين احتلال مؤامره ايا كان فشلو في المهمه..
وكل هولاء اللي ذكرتيهم مانزلو ببراشوت ترا اما
استلمو الحكم عن طرق الانقلاب او ثوره زي اللي
الحاصله هاليومين ولما ماقدرو يحققو طموح شعوبهم
ثارو عليهم والان ايضا ممكم غير معمر وغير بشار وغير علي يستلم الحكم ويرجع يخيب امال شعبه ويقعد كذا ثلاثين سنه وياتي جيل اخر يثور عليه وتسيل الدماء مره اخرى
وهكذا حبيبتي مابني على الباطل فهو باطل
شوفي دول الاوربيه المستقره ولا تقولين ماراح اشوف هم فين واحنا فين ..ارجع اقولج شوفي من سبعين سنه من كان يحكمهم وكيف كانو غير مستقريين حروب وانقلابات ما استقرو الا لمن امنو بالعداله الاجتماعيه وهذا اللي صاير يمنطقتنا والعجيب لما الواحد يقول ابغي من رئيسي كذا يصير هو الغلطان ..ولا تحشرين امريكا في نص الله يخليج ترا ماحنا قدها عشان تتامر علينا هي بس مستفيده وبالمناسبه روسيا كمان نفس شي مو لان بشار جايبها
تقصف مع شعبه صارت زينه ترا تاريخها اسود وما وقفت جنب احد والا سقط ..ومعلومه على الماشي شخص واخد شعبه خلعه واشوف الشعوب الاخرى معجبه فيه هو حسني مبارك كلما اهالينا يشوفون مجازر اللي تحصل لسوريين يقولون جزا الله ولد مبارك كل الخير رمى لهم الكرسي
واطال الله في عمره ما تسلط عليهم بالحرب
اما بشار ماعرف على ايش الواحد يوقف جنبه هو فشل في احتواء الازمه ومحارب 
لشعبه 
انا دائما اتفكر لو انقلبت الاحوال وتغيرو علينا ال نهيان وصارو مهتمين بانفسهم وبطبقتهم وانتشر الفساد والفقر
في البلاد وتركونا نصارع الحياه بدون امل وثرنا عليهم من راح يقف بجنبنا ويقول والله معاهم حق المساكين تحملو واايد ونفسهم في الا حسن ومن راح يقول عنا خوارج ودواعش وملاعين ويقعد ينظر والله الاماراتين الملاعيين ماينفع لهم غير ال نهيان اللي كانو مسكتينهم! ولاني انا الحين في الضفه الاخرى اقف اعذر شعوب اللي تطالب بالاحسن واعرف شو يبغون واتمنى لهم يحصلون على مبتغاهم مثل مايبغون و لاداعش ولا اللي ظالمهم يوقفون في طريقهم ..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 مايو 2016)

انا مش عارفا ايه الى بيحصل بس عمتا الست دى مريضه و الانسانيه ميته عندها!
مهما كان ازاى يبقى جنب منى انسان ميت و اتصور معاه بابتسامه كدا!!
دول بنئدمين ميتين يا ناس!!!!!!!!!!!!!
حتى لو كانوا قتالين قتله!!  ازاى هى واقفه تتصور كدامش متصوره الحقيقه!


----------



## paul iraqe (18 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا مش بأتعاطف لا مع القاتل و لا المقتول
> 
> كان زمان كنت بأتعاطف
> 
> ...




*يا باشمهندسة

كلامكي سليم 100%

ما ينفعش معانا احنة العراقيين غير رئيس قوي وحكومة قوية جدا 

لان صار عندنا انفلات في كل جوانب الحياة

الشعب العراقي غير مؤهل للديمقراطية لحد الان 


اما بالنسبة للارهاب الداعشي

فعلى حد علمي المتواضع والبسيط - كل من يقف مع المجرم ويقدم له المساعدة فيعامل كالمجرم

دخلوا الدواعش الينا - وكانوا قليلين - وفي ليلة وضحاها اصبحوا جيشا

الا يوجد لهذا الارهاب حاضنة له ؟؟؟!!!

تفضلوا شوفوا الصور ...

شيوخ عشائر الموصل والانبار يبايعون داعش

https://www.google.iq/search?q=شيوخ...hUKEwibupDfheTMAhWGiCwKHeNzBsUQ_AUIBygC&dpr=1
*


----------



## grges monir (18 مايو 2016)

[QUOTE* شيوخ عشائر الموصل والانبار يبايعون داعش*][/QUOTE]
الطائقية فى العراق هى التى جعلت داعش مثل الكانسر الخبيث
داعش مجرد عصابة لا اكثر لا تملك هذة القوة المخيفة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 مايو 2016)

*

يا هيوف :

مين قال إن كل الشعب ثار على الرئيس ؟؟

عايزة تقولى ان ليبيا كلها ثارت على القذافى ؟؟

و سوريا كلها ثارت بشار ؟؟

و العراق كلها ثارت على صدام ؟؟

و لا يعنى مصر كلها ثارت على حسنى مبارك ؟؟

لا مش كل الشعب الل ثار 

و لا حتى الربع 

ديه شوية عالم زبالة قامت بشوية ثورات 

شوفى : انا ما كنتش طايقة حسنى مبارك و مازلت 

لكن فى نفس الوقت كنت ضد ثورة يناير 

كان ثورة خ ر 

ما نابناش منها غير الهم و الغم و زيادة الفساد و العشوائية (الى الآن)

أنا مع بشار : لأنى مش عايزة الل حصل فى ليبيا و مصر و العراق يحصل فى سوريا 

أنا مع روسيا (مش عشان سواد عيونهم) إنما لولاهم كان زماننا موتنا كلنا فى العدوان الثلاثى سنة 56 و لولاهم ما كانش اتبنى السد العالى و لولاهم ما كانش لقينا حد يقف قصاد امريكا 

مش عايزانى ازاى احشر امريكا 

امريكا هى الل حاشرة نفسها 

هم الل حشروا نفسهم و قالوا لحسنى مبارك انسحب _ و هم الل قالوا الشرعية لمرسى _ و هم الل تفاجئوا بثورة يونيو 2013 

هم الل حشروا نفسهم _ و كله عشان سواد عيون اسرائيل 
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 مايو 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> *يا باشمهندسة
> 
> كلامكي سليم 100%
> 
> ...





*أهوه : واحد من أهل العراق أهو 

و شاهد شاهد من أهلها​*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 مايو 2016)

ايرو حبيبتي مافي شي اسمه كل الشعب يثور
حتى الاحتلال اللي هو احتلال ما كل الشعب يقاوم
في جزء كبير من الشعب ترفض الظلم وفي حركه ملموسه
الخلاصه امريكا هي اللي عملت كل الاحداث في المنطقه
زين وجهة نظر برضو..بس مين اللي سهل عليها نجاح مؤامرتها؟! اذا كل الحكام هذول شعوبهم كانت مبسوطه منهم لا امريكا ولا جني الازرق يقدر.. يعني هما سبب وطرف و امريكا لو فيها خير تجي تجرب علينا مؤامرتها مثلا ونشوف شو بيطلع معاها..

بالنسبه لاستشهادك بكلام بول وجهة نظر مش هو يعبر عن اهل العراق وان حكم صدام ماينفع للعراق الدليل عليه انه غير موجود الان في الحكم وخلاص بح وانتهى ولو جا واحد زيه وعمل زيه برضو هينتهي نفس النهايه كفايه عليه العنطزه والعنتره الفاضيه اللي تسببت احتلال عراق 
وكفايه عليه الله يرحمه احتلال الكويت اللي تسبب فيه انهيار علاقات
الاخوه ببعض ويقال انه حصل بايعاز
من امريكا  يعني لو هي تتامر عليهم ترا يسمعون له وبالتالي
شو الوقفه بجنبهم وكانك واقفه بجنبها! طبعا انا لا اؤمن بالمؤامره الامريكيه اؤمن انها تستفيد وتتشمت وتنتهز
الفرص .. والخايب يبقى خايب الى ان يقرر يتغير


انا مع كل شي يغير المناظر اللي اشوفها في كثير من دول العربيه مع كل شي يحقق لهم مستوى معيشه عاليه ..ومش مع اي احد يسرقهم او ينهبهم ويرمي لهم الفتات احب لهم
ما احب لنفسي ..وقدرهم ان ثمنها هو دمهم ...الحمدالله اللي ماكتب علينا نفس التجربه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 مايو 2016)

ثم تعالي هنا
انتي تبغين تجننيني عشان تقولين المجانين بره
والعاقلين جوه وقتها قلت الحرمه مجنونه وتبغي
تبرر ل نفسها  اتاريك ناويه تجننيني من متى
هيوفه تقعد بالايام تعيد وتزيد في نقاش موضوع واحد
ده انا صعب اعد لعشره وانا قاعده في مكان واحد
خلاص الله لا يبارك في عدوينك انتي الصح وانا
الغلطانه يخربيت كده اجيها من هنا تجيلي من هناك
انزلي من راسي خخخ


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 مايو 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ثم تعالي هنا
> انتي تبغين تجننيني عشان تقولين المجانين بره
> والعاقلين جوه وقتها قلت الحرمه مجنونه وتبغي
> تبرر ل نفسها  اتاريك ناويه تجننيني من متى
> ...



*شوفتى ؟؟

مش انتى الوحيدة اللى اتعاملت معايا و اتجننت 

:2:

ح أطلع من راسك _ كفاية كدة عليكى 

:new6:​*


----------

